
The Biggest Dinosaur May Never Have Existed - tokenadult
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-biggest-dinosaur-in-history-may-never-have-existed/
======
pvdebbe
Does this mean that their size is unbound, or that none of the dinosaurs are
of size sup(size)?

~~~
knughit
No, it means that the scientists were incorrect when thet built a model of a
dinosaur from fossil, and the actual dinosaurs were smaller than the model
predicts.

